# Bro In-law's Bull Elk



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought you might enjoy! It was taken on public ground!!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job guys. Good looking bull. Do you have anyother pic that would show him off from the side.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's the side view for you.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bull and a nice shot placement too.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------

